# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Επαναφορά Routerboard 532

## tse0123

Γειά χαρά!

Το board bootάρει, τα λαμπάκια του Ethernet ανάβουν αλλά IP δεν βρίσκεται.
Ήταν καιρό ανενεργό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει χάσει τη ρύθμιση της IP;
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση παίρνει κάποια default?

Δοκίμασα και MAC discovery και δεν... και με ζώνουν τα φίδια...

Πήρα ένα RS232 μήπως και γίνει δουλειά έτσι αλλά δε βρίσκω οδηγίες να το σετάρω από κει, γίνεται;

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## geolos

Hard reset?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JB172

Δοκίμασε με Netinstall. Το link γράφει και για COM port. https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Netinstall

----------

